

Ask HN: Good T&Cs & Privacy Policies - andycroll

Twitter's seem decent enough in terms of presentation. Facebook are famous for the changes in theirs. Apple wants you to read 94 pages worth on an iPhone and uses them to mess with the competition.<p>BUT Does anyone have any good examples of Terms and Conditions written in actual English, or is this a bad idea? Also should we involve a lawyer? Does everyone just steal and amend? Anyone care to share their experiences?
======
pwim
I like Tarsnap's <http://www.tarsnap.com/legal.html>

------
stakent
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1385181>

------
Vitaly
<http://markupslicer.com/pages/tos>

------
andycroll
Thanks chaps...

